# Next time your working on your MH roof think of this



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Apologies if this has been seen before





Respect


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Woh!! Respect indeed!! I could feel myself tensing up, just like the day I married AuntieSandra!! :roll: Knees knocking, heart pumping!! 8O Those two gents must be well fit. :wink: Good link Andrew, thanks!! :wink:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Good link, but rather them than me. When Duncan was at sea and I went to visit him on his tanker, I was taken out by pilot boat and had to climb up the side on a rope ladder- the ship was empty Nd boy was that a long way up. Not like 1700+ft but I didn't do it for a living, and rope ladders were not the easiest of things to climb. Did that a few times 

Carol


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

.... and he said "Hey Chuck, I thought you said this lamp took an Edison Screw type bulb - it's bayonet fitting"! :lol: 

Colin


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Why was he wearing a safety helmet, was he expecting someone to drop something on him?!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Elf n safety dontcha know old bean. :wink: 

tony


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Wish I had watched that before I had eaten :!: :!:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> Why was he wearing a safety helmet, was he expecting someone to drop something on him?!


Nooooooo dont you know anything , it was in case he fell and landed on his head :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Er No....


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Horrible, horrible, horrible......


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Did you realise that one of our very own members does this sort of thing for a living?

Ed, username JasonB, works on towers and masts in the UK and abroad.
He has pointed out some of his conquests to me which make me feel quite dizzy just looking at them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am still sh-sh-sh-sh-shaking!

Pass me the Scotch! 

I don't care what bl**dy time of day it is!



Good one Andrew, but no more like that for a week or two please.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have worked at height in my time.

I could not watch it all the way through and had to turn it off. 8O 

No more of those please.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

747 said:


> I have worked at height in my time.
> 
> I could not watch it all the way through and had to turn it off. 8O
> 
> No more of those please.


I turned it off as well  
Gary


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Some people take things like that lying down.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Rather them than me......

How on earth would you feel....... it's your first day in a new job.......

just nip up and change the gizmo please.........

I suppose if you were into base-jumping you might take a parachute with you but that is a l o n g way up (and down)

Thanks for sharing that (I think 8O )

Dave


----------

